# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Προβλήματα - παρατηρήσεις των VTS Λιμενων

## Apostolos

Στο σημείο αυτό ας αναφέρουμε την κακή εικόνα που σίγουρα δημιουργήθηκε στο πλήρωμα του άνω πλοίου το οποίο κατα την άφιξη προσπαθούσε να συνεννοηθεί με μια κοπέλα Λιμενικού μέσω του VHF για το αν και που θα δέσει. Το επίπεδο Αγγλικών του χειριστή ήταν το λιγότερο απογοητευτικό (όχι δηλαδή πως ο Γάλλος μιλούσε καλύτερα) και δεν έδινε απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα του πλοίου, με μεγάλες παύσεις κατα την επικοινωνία

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι τραγικό σε αμφότερες τις πλευρές και δεν αφορά μόνο τους Γάλλους αλλά και άλλες εθνηκότητες. 
Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω κάτι, εδώ στο Piraeus Traffic, που τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα στα επίπεδα Αγγλικών από τους χειριστές τους, υπάρχουν φορές που οι λιμενικοί σε συννενόηση με πλοία που πάσχουν στα Αγγλικά έχουν μια υπεροψία και ένα "υφάκι" (της Αρχής) που δεν επιτρέπεται.... Ενίοτε δε το υφάκι υπάρχει και σε σινομιλίες με Έλληνες πλοηγούς ή Καπεταναίους/Αξιωματικούς. Με απλά λόγια στην δική μου καριέρα τέτοια υφάκια δεν άκουσα ποτέ και σε κανένα port control ανά τον κόσμο, ούτε καν στην Ρωσία, που το έχουν έμφυτο.

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτά ξαναπέστα... Μήπως να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα που να καυτηριάζουμε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές?

----------


## Leo

> Αυτά ξαναπέστα... Μήπως να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα που να καυτηριάζουμε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές?


Ναι συμφωνώ, άνοιξε το και πάρε και αυτή την συνομιλία Απόστολε.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδω λοιπόν θα τα λέμε πολιτισμένα και με σοβαρά στοιχεία...
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι ίσως να βάλουμε ένα λιθαράκι στο να αλλάξει λίγο η πολιτική ορισμένων στην Ελλάδα που επιμένουν να μας κρατάν στο παρελθόν...
Η παγκοσμιοποίηση απαιτεί νέους τρόπους λειτουργίας των υπηρεσιών μας και συγκεκριμένα των τράφικ λιμένων...

----------


## Apostolos

Το χάος που υπάρχει στην περοιοχή του στενού Καφηρέα εχει πάρει τον τελευταίο καιρό φοβερή εκταση. Η κίνηση έχει αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα, οι ταχύτητες και τα μεγέθη μεγάλα, δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικός διαχωρισμός κυκλοφορίας και η εμπειρία μου λέει οτι αν και οι χειριστές του Ραφήνα Τραφικ καταβάλουν προσπάθειες, δέν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν την κυκλοφορία. Αλλωστε ουσιαστικά δεν μπορούν να επιβάλουν καν πρόστιμα, ούτε η περοιοχή ειναι καταγεγραμένη στα επίσημα βιβλία του Admiralty (ALRS Vol 6). Ας σας δώσουμε ενα παράδειγμα το τι γινόταν πριν μερικά λεπτα, χωρίς να βάλω όλα τα πλοία που πλέουν στην περοιοχή! Ο καθένας πάει όπως θέλει, αλλαγές πορείας και ταχύτητας που δημιουργούν αμφιβολίες, και ένα τράφικ απών απο όλα αυτά...
Αντε να πλευσεις με τέτοιο τρόπο στην Βόρια θάλασσα...

rafina traffic.jpg

----------


## kailas

Προσφατα εκανα ενα ταξιδη προς Θεσσαλονικη πρωτη φορα δια θαλασσης. Oταν λοιπων φτασαμε στη νοτια εισοδο του vts θεσσαλονικης φωναξαμε να δωσουμε το παρων και εμεις συνηθισμενοι απο το vts Πειραια και απαντηση δεν πειραμε ποτε. Εκει τα βαπορια δεν φωναζουν το vts, και εκτος του οτι δεν φωναζουν (για το λογο του οτι δεν θα παρουν ποτε απαντηση οπως δεν πειραμε και μεις) δεν τηρουνε και το αυτα που προβλεπει ο ΔΚΑΣ για το συστημα διαχωρισμου κυκλοφοριας.

----------


## Apostolos

Για να βλέπουμε τα χάλια μας μια εικόνα πρίν μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Ενα μοτορσιπ σαφώς πλέει χωρις έλεγχο μέσα και έξω απο τα όρια του σύστήματος διαχωρισμού (αυτοί που έχουν τον χάρτη ή ξέρουν την περοιοχή θα το αντιληυθούν)
Εχω δεκάδες φορές προβληματιστεί με τα ρυμουλκά που κουβαλάνε λάσπη, απο τα μικρά αλιευτικά που άλλα περνάνε χωρίς φώτα και άλλα απλά ειναι μπαστακομένα γύρω απο τις τσαμαδούρες του διαυλου. Μιλάμε ίσως ειναι τα πλέον δύσκολα και επικύνδυνα μέρη για ναυσιπλοϊα, τα ατυχήματα εινα συχνότατα (κάπου στο φόρουμ έχουμε κάνει και παλαιότερα αναφορές) και όταν τα αναφέρεις στο λιμεναρχείο (το οποιο αν δέν πεις στο VHF "Κεντρικο" Λιμεναρχειο Θεσσαλονίκης δέν απαντάνε) σε κειτάνε με τον κλασσικό Σαλονικιότικο στύλ τύπου "Χαλαραααα"

vts salonica.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Rafina Traffic update

Σημερινή εικόνα, καθημαρινό μπάχαλο. Οταν θα υπάρξει κάποιο μεγάλο ατύχημα στην περοιοχή, αν θα υπάρξει μόλυνση μήν βρεθεί κάποιος να πει ότι δεν το ξέραμε...

Η ΠΕΠΕΝ ακούει? Καθημερινά οι Ελληνες Πλοίαρχοι και οι Αξιωματικοί αντιμετωπίζουν αυτό το απίστευτο τραφικ...
Το Υπουργειο πρέπει να αρχίσει ΤΩΡΑ την διαβούλευση στο να γίνει traffic separation scheme

vts rafina.jpg

----------


## kailas

"Χαλαραααα"

Χαλαρα μεχρι να γινει η στραβη. μολις γινει θα αρχισουν να πεφτουν κεφαλια.

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα λογικό παράδειγμα ειναι αυτό:

TSS Andros.jpg


Επίσεις θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και ένα λεγόμενο Sailing Plan (οπως ειναι αυτο στα Δαρδανέλια) το οποίο τα πλοία πρέπει να στέλνουν τα πλοία πρό της διελέυσεως απο τα ελληνικά ύδατα με σκοπο τον έλεγχο της κίνησης των πλοίων καθώς και για περιβαντολογικούς σκοπούς. Φυσικά εδώ ίσως προκείπτουν εθνικά και διεθνή ζητήματα αλλα μιας που το σλόγκαν "ας αλλάξουμε την Ελλάδα" ειναι στα φόρτε του, εδώ θα βρει και ανταπόκριση
Επίσεις ενα ανάλογο TSS θα πρέπει να γίνει και στο στενό Μακρονήσου - Κέας

----------


## Apostolos

Ένα ακόμη προβληματικό σημείο μεγάλης ναυτιλιακής κίνησης ειναι το στενό του Κάβο Μαλιά. Εδώ η κίνηση πολλαπλασιάζετε και απο τα διερχόμενα πλοία απο την Μέση Ανατολή, τα οποία ειναι μεγάλα σε μέγεθος και ταχύτητα αφου δέν προέρχονται συνήθως απο το διώρυγα του Σουέζ. Ιδικά στο γύρισμα του καβο-Μαλιά γίνετε χαμός αφού ίσως και 10 πλοία αλλάζουν πορεία προς και απο βορα με διάφορες κατευθύνσεις (ελληνικά & τουρικά λιμάνια) με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει το χάος. Εδώ παρατηρούμε ότι υπάρχει πλήρη απουσία VTS και οι κίνδυνοι ειναι τεράστιοι για το θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα και τις ανθρώπινες ζωές.
Ας δούμε τις γίνονταν πριν λίγη ώρα και ένα σχέδιο για ένα πιθανό TSS

kithira.jpg

kithira tss.jpg

Ακόμα δέν εχω λάβει απαντήσεις για το θέμα, αλλα περιμένω με αγωνια τις προτάσεις-διαφωνίες σας!

----------


## costaser

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα έχω την εντύπωση οτι το δημιουργούν τα μικρά motorship.
Ακόμα και στο στενό Ερέτριας-Ωροπού (επειδή συχνά τα συναντώ στο πέλαγος) δέν ξέρουν πραγματικά που πηγαίνουν και φυσικά δεν τηρούν κανένα απο τους κανόνες ναυσιπλοοίας.
Όσο για το κάβο ντόρο επειδή το έχω ζήσει το δράμα εκεί τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά.
Η πολιτεία και οι αντίστοιχοι αρμόδιοι θα πρέπει να λάβουν σύντομα μέτρα για την αποφυγή ατυχημάτων αν και δε το βλέπω...

----------


## Leo

Με καθυστέρηση θα ήθελα να πω την άποψη μου γαι την θαλάσσια κυκλοφορία στα Ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα κυρίως όμως στο Αιγαίο.

Πρώτα θα  σχολιάσω την άποψη του costaser και να του πω ότι όπου δεν υπάρχει *Σ*ύστημα *Δ*ιαχείρησης *Θ*αλάσσιας *Κ*υκλοφορίας, η πορείες των πλοίων είναι όλες ασφαλείς και δεν παραβιάζεται κνένας κανόνας ναυσιπλοΐας. Ενίοτε αυτό που παραβιάζεται είναι ο ΔΚΑΣ (Διεθνής Κανονισμός Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων) και αυτός παραβιάζεται όχι μόνο από τα μότορσιπ αλλά και από τα πορθμεία.

Σ αυτό το μπάχαλο η πρόταση του Απόστολου είναι η σωστή λύση και σ αυτήν θα ήθελα να πω μερικές δικές μου σκέψεις. Ο Απόστολος έχει βάλει τις βάσεις σε δυο κομβικά σημεία. Τον κάβο Μαλιά στα νότια και το δεύτερο τον κάβο Ντόρο. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι χρειάζεται ένα ακόμη σύστημα να υποχρεώνει τα πλοία να περνάνε σε συγκεκριμένες πορείες Ανατολικά ή Δυτικά από την Τζιά. Δηλαδή σημεία "μπούσουλες" (τυφλοσούρτες) να κατεύθυνουν την θαλάσσια κυκλοφορία από τον κάβο Μαλιά στα Δαρδανέλλια μέσω προκαθορισμένων σημείων και μικρών ΣΔΘΚ.

Είναι αυτονόητο ότι το/τα ΣΔΘΚ θα πρέπει να είναι ελεγχόμενα. Υπάρχει ένα σαφές πρόβλημα για πλοία μικρότερου μεγέθους, που κάτω από κάποιες καιρικές συνθήκες, μπορεί γαι διάφορους λόγους να μην είναι δυνατόν αν ακολουθήσουν αυτά τα συστήματα. Αυτά κατ αρχήν και συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## costaser

Ζητώ συγνώμη για το λάθος στην προηγούμενη δημοσίευση μου.
Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω πως λάθη γίνονται και απο τους πλοιάρχους των πορθμείων με χαραχτηριστικά ατυχήματα που έχουν συμβεί στο παρελθόν και στη πορθμειακή γραμμή Ωροπού-Ερέτριας και σε άλλες γραμμές.
Κλείνοντας εγώ επικεντρώνομαι στην τραγική έλειψη ενδιαφέροντος απο τους αρμόδιους και τις λιμενικές να πάρουν μέτρα τα οποία θα διασφαλίσουν την ομαλή διέλευση των πλοίων έστω απο τα σημεία εκείνα που έχουν μεγάλη επικινδυνότητα.

----------


## ChiefMate

Δεν ειναι κ τοσο απλο κ ευκολο για να κατοχυρωθει κ να λειτουργησει ενα Traffic Separation Scheme καθως απαιτειται πολυ μεγαλη διαδικασια.
Υπαρχουν μερη με περισοτερη κινηση κ ναυτιλιακους κινδυνους που δεν υφιστανται Συστηματα Διαχωρισμου Κυκλοφοριας..
Με λιγα λογια η πυκνη κινηση δεν ειναι ο μονος λογος που απαιτει την υπαρξη των Συστηματων Διαχωρισμου...

----------


## Leo

> Δεν ειναι κ τοσο απλο κ ευκολο για να κατοχυρωθει κ να λειτουργησει ενα Traffic Separation Scheme καθως απαιτειται πολυ μεγαλη διαδικασια.
> Υπαρχουν μερη με περισοτερη κινηση κ ναυτιλιακους κινδυνους που δεν υφιστανται Συστηματα Διαχωρισμου Κυκλοφοριας..
> Με λιγα λογια η πυκνη κινηση δεν ειναι ο μονος λογος που απαιτει την υπαρξη των Συστηματων Διαχωρισμου...


Είμαστε και σαν χώρα, ώχ βρε αδερφέ... Δεν ασχολούματε με τίποτα και δεν προλαβαίνουμε να παρακολουθήσουμε τους κανονισμούς και τις απαιτήσεις που τρέχουν στην ΕΚ, θα ασχοληθούμε με νέες προτάσεις? που φυσικά και είναι χρονοβόρες όπως λέει ο ChiefMate.

----------


## Apostolos

Ε τότε να περιμένουμε το πρώτο μεγάλο ατύχημα και τότε θα αρχίσουν οι κουβέντες.
Δεν σημαίνει ότι δέν πρέπει να διαμαρτυρόμαστε και να προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο. Διαφωνώ με την λογική ότι αλλού ειναι χειρότερα γιατι αυτά τα 2 σημεία τα έχω στην λίστα με τα 10 χειρότερα σημεία για ναυσιπλοϊα. Λόγω της στενότητας του χώρου, των πολλαπλών κατευθύνσεων, των πλέον χειρότερων μετεορολογικών σημείων και της περιβαντολογικής ευαισθησίας των θαλασσών μας!

----------


## Leo

Μα αυτό λέμε, με τα ουσιαστικά δεν ασχολούμαστε και αν δεν συμβεί ατύχημα δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι απραίτητο να μπει η θαλάσσια κυκλοφορία Δαρδανέλλια - κάβο Μαλιά σε ένα λούκι, όπως αυτή αποτυπώνεται στο ais καθημερινά και είναι πολύ μεγάλη, ώστε να δικαιολογεί ΣΔΘΚ.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι το nautilia σε συνεργασία με την ΠΕΠΕΝ να κάνει μια παρουσίαση μιας ολοκληρωμένης πρότασης για το θέμα. Οι ενώσεις μας δεν ειναι μόνο για πήτες και συμπόσια! Θεωρώ ότι δεν θα υπάρχει κάτι κακό στο να προωθούμε τέτοιες προτάσεις

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Νομίζω ότι το nautilia σε συνεργασία με την ΠΕΠΕΝ να κάνει μια παρουσίαση μιας ολοκληρωμένης πρότασης για το θέμα. Οι ενώσεις μας δεν ειναι μόνο για πήτες και συμπόσια! Θεωρώ ότι δεν θα υπάρχει κάτι κακό στο να προωθούμε τέτοιες προτάσεις



Tέτοιες προτάσεις θα δώσουν νόημα στον τίτλο του φόρουμ που μας φιλοξενεί!!!

Υ.Γ Και ύστερα κοροιδεύουμε τους Κινέζους για τον χαμό που γίνεται στα χωρικά ύδατα τους!!Τρομάρα μας...δεν κοιτάμε τα χάλια χας πρώτα!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Μα κ εκει φιλε Bulkerman εχουν Separation,απο χαμηλα εξω απο την Shanghai μετα πιο Βορεια στην στροφη που πας για Rizhao,Lian-Young Gang k Qingdao  κ μετα στην ειδοδο του Bohai!
Εγω αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως δεν χρειαζεται στην Ελλαδα να υιοθετηθουν τετοια συστηματα κ ενας απλος λογος ειναι για το ποιοι θα επανδρωσουν τα TSS...Θα χρειαστουν 2000 χιλιαδες ΛΙμενικοι,θα πρεπει να γινουν κ αλλες προσληψεις κ ολα αυτα εις βαρος του Δημοσιου..Κ σε τετοιες εποχες που ειναι παχιες οι μυγες δεν ειμαστε για τετοια...
Επισης πιστευω πως η κινηση δεν ειναι κ τοσο τραγικη οπως παρουσιαζεται....

----------


## Apostolos

Η κίνηση ειναι τραγική γιατι στο AIS δεν εμφανίζονται τα αλιευτικά (γιατι άραγε να μην ήταν υποχρεωτικό και σε αυτα?), τα βαρκάκια, και τα ιστιοπλοϊκά. Τραγική ειναι γιατι έχω μετρήσει στο στενό Ανδρου σε απόσταση 10 μιλίων 50 σκάφη! Τραγική ειναι γιατι στην θεσσαλονίκη με το ελάχιστη κίνηση έγινε TSS (χωρίς VTS!) αλλα στην Ανδρο και τον καβο-Μαλιά? Ισως απλά η οριοθέτηση TSS δεν γίνετε για πολιτικούς λόγους καθότι τα χωρικά ύδατα επεκτήνονται και στην περοιοχή των TSS (πέρα των 6νμ δηλ) και ίσως οι πολιτικοί μας δέν τολμάνε να ασχοληθούν με τέτοιες καυτές πατάτες την στιγμή που δεν ασχολήθηκαν ποτε με τα θέματα ασφαλείας! Εδώ η επιθεώρηση των ελληνικών ΕΓ ειναι για κλάματα...
Κι όμως εμεις όλοι μας θα πρέπει να έχουμε κάνει τις κινήσεις ίσως γιατι δέν θα τολμήσει κανένας υποκριτής πολιτικός να μας πει "δεν τα ήξερα"...

----------


## ChiefMate

Εξαρταται πως βλεπει κανεις το τραγικη...
Αν πας πανω απο την Τaiwan εως το  Βohai κ την Νοτιο Κορεα,οπως ξαναειπα,που ειναι περιοχη με ρηχαδουρες κ κινδυνους κ βλεπεις πολλες χιλιαδες ψαραδες εκτος απο τα βαπορια κ τα γκαζαδικακια που κανουν τοπικους πλοες κ δεν ακολουθουν κανενα κανονισμο κ επισης 4 με 5 μηνες το χρονο ειναι τυφλα απο την ομιχλη τοτε θα συμφωνησεις...
Κ υπαρχουν κ αλλες περιοχες που αν θελετε τις αναφερω αλλα 
δεν θελω να διαφωνησω παραπανω,μονο επαναλαμβανω πως γενικα η μεσογειος δεν ειναι κ τοσο χαλια πια απο πλευρας κινησης!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η παρακάτω προειδοποίηση στο NAVTEX μας ενημερώνει γιατεχνικ΄προβλήματα στα κέντρα VTS, πυσιαστικά μας λέει ότι υπολειτουργούν και να ακούμε και το 16 καλού κακού.
ZCZC KA03
231140 UTC OCT 13
KERKYRA RADIO NAVWARN 286/13
AIGAIO SEA - IONIO SEA
VTS JURISDICTION AREAS:
KERKYRA VTS CENTRE - IGOUMENITSA VTS
SUBCENTER - PATRA VTS CENTRE -
ANTIRRIO VTS SUBCENTER - RAFINA VTS
CENTRE - LAVRIO VTS SUBCENTRE
AND PIRAEUS VTS CENTRE
CONTINUE TO EXPERIENCE TECHNICAL
PROBLEMS. VESSELS TO WHICH SYSTEM
APPLIES, SAILING IN KERKYRA,
IGOUMENITSA , PATRA , ANTIRRIO,
RAFINA, LAVRIO AND PIRAEUS VTS AREAS
OF JURISDICTION ARE KINDLY REQUESTED
TO MONITOR RESPECTIVE CHANNELS
OF VTS COMMUNICATION
CHANNELS 11-13-14-71-74 VHF
SIMULTANEOUSLY WITH DISTRESS
AND SAFETY CHANNEL (CHANNEL 16 VHF)
REPORTING THEIR ARRIVAL OR DEPARTURE
MOVEMENTS FROM RESPECTIVE VTS
JURISDICTION AREAS
NNNN

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στα VTS είναι αφιερωμένο το τελευταίο (Ιούνιος 2018) του περιοδικού The Navigator . Σε αυτό αναλύονται οι σωτές διαδικασίες συνεργασίας πλοίο με VTS, οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν τα VTS κ.λπ. Ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα περιστατικά στη  σελίδα 8 που δειχνουν περιπτώσεις που το VTS απέτρεψε ναυάγιο και όχι λόγω σύγγρουσης αλλά ο άλλος πηγαινε ντουγρού στα ρηχά και το VTS τον ειδοποίησε για αν μην πέσει έξω.

Μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε το επριοδίκό *εδώ* ή στο συνημμένο αρχείο

----------

